# Moving to Ahmedabad India drom the UK



## nikku123 (Apr 25, 2012)

Hello All
My family and I are strongly considering moving to Ahmedabad India. I am puzzled about schooling, how do you look for a good school?
There are no league tables, no reviews for international schools.
Any advice on International schools in Ahmedabad?
Kind regards


----------



## satishbabu (Jun 28, 2012)

*Boarding schools*



nikku123 said:


> Hello All
> My family and I are strongly considering moving to Ahmedabad India. I am puzzled about schooling, how do you look for a good school?
> There are no league tables, no reviews for international schools.
> Any advice on International schools in Ahmedabad?
> Kind regards



Hi

There are some good schools in Ahmadebad. Since we always relocate on professional reasons ..i would suggest you to get admission in best International boarding school.


----------



## Saru_24 (Jul 12, 2012)

*What's wrong with you?*



nikku123 said:


> Hello All
> My family and I are strongly considering moving to Ahmedabad India. I am puzzled about schooling, how do you look for a good school?
> There are no league tables, no reviews for international schools.
> Any advice on International schools in Ahmedabad?
> Kind regards


I mean no offence mate !! But please reconsider your decision this country is going to the dogs day by day , coirruption, inflation, reduced safety levels, is all taking a toll on a common man, unless oh have strong political connections please reconsider


----------

